# Is this bottle washer worth owning?



## REDBOATNY (Feb 26, 2013)

Is anyone using the double bottle washer with the hose and suction cup?
thanks,
Dave 

View attachment washer2.bmp


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2013)

Picture didn't show up. I use a double bottle washer that sit on the base of your sink. I love it and it's a lot easier on your faucet. The single bottle washers I feel put to much wear on your faucet if you're doing a large amount of bottles over time.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Dan.
Thats the one! I found them on amazon fo $18. I think it would speed things up, I will have to order one.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 27, 2013)

Does this work for carboys? Or do you use a different sprayer? Right now I am using the faucet mounted jet washer for both bottles and carboys. But you are right, it puts a lot of strain on the faucet.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 27, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Does this work for carboys? Or do you use a different sprayer? Right now I am using the faucet mounted jet washer for both bottles and carboys. But you are right, it puts a lot of strain on the faucet.


Works very well on carboys. Comes with two different size nozzles. One intended for carboys, and the other for bottles.

There is also a carboy wand, if you have trouble manipulating a wet glass carboy. (That's what towels are for though.)
http://www.winemakeri.com/Spray_Wand_p/16823.htm

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2013)

cpfan said:


> Works very well on carboys. Comes with two different size nozzles. One intended for carboys, and the other for bottles.
> 
> There is also a carboy wand, if you have trouble manipulating a wet glass carboy. (That's what towels are for though.)
> http://www.winemakeri.com/Spray_Wand_p/16823.htm
> ...


 Ditto what Steve said and I also love the carboy wand and that is what I use for carboys.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 27, 2013)

I use this one also. The hose is a little short to reach to the bottom of my sink though. I'm debating adding a plate of composite material to weight it down. Right now it shifts around a lot and will sometimes pop loose from the quick connect at the faucet.

Otherwise - it's a lot more user friendly than the brass bottle washer that mounts directly to the faucet. I'm always worried it's going to shorten the life of the faucet with the pressure from the bottles and carboys. 

The double washer also has less water hammer since the hose absorbs the shock.

Would definitely recommend it.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2013)

I would recomend that you get this instead. It is $10 cheaper (approx) and made of brass. I have one that is still working after 15 years!


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 28, 2013)

sniff....sniff...i have one of the double blasts as well that i used to love using, but since i swapped out my kitchen faucet for a model with a pul down sprayer, i couldn't use it anymore...plus since i moved my operations over to my parents' house, because of the lil ones, i still still don't have a faucet to connect it to....i started out with the brass one in the beginning then switched.....man, i really miss my bottle washer....


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2013)

JohnT, have yoiu used the double bottle washer. I own three different ones including the one you're showing. Hands down, I prefer the double washer for all the reasons posted above. If you haven't tried it I think you would really find value in it if you tried it.


----------



## pjd (Feb 28, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> JohnT, have yoiu used the double bottle washer. I own three different ones including the one you're showing. Hands down, I prefer the double washer for all the reasons posted above. If you haven't tried it I think you would really find value in it if you tried it.


 I agree with Dan, I wore out my first one, bought two more, one for Florida and one for Pennsylvania. I cannot imagine winemaking without it!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 1, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> JohnT, have yoiu used the double bottle washer. I own three different ones including the one you're showing. Hands down, I prefer the double washer for all the reasons posted above. If you haven't tried it I think you would really find value in it if you tried it.


 
I had one a while ago. I do not know if my "double unit" was the same as yours, but I found that the double unit was only good for cleaning the insides of bottles. 

I found that the single unit (not having a base) doubled as a spray nozzle. It being a hand held model allowed me to use it to clean the outsides of bottles and just about anything else needing a rinseoff.


----------



## joea132 (Mar 4, 2013)

I broke the neck of a slop sink by using the bent brass bottle washer on it. I've been meaning to find a suitable solution. And this looks like it!


----------



## GreginND (Mar 4, 2013)

JohnT said:


> I had one a while ago. I do not know if my "double unit" was the same as yours, but I found that the double unit was only good for cleaning the insides of bottles.
> 
> I found that the single unit (not having a base) doubled as a spray nozzle. It being a hand held model allowed me to use it to clean the outsides of bottles and just about anything else needing a rinseoff.



How do you do that? If you don't have a bottle on it it sprays the ceiling!


----------



## cpfan (Mar 4, 2013)

The ideal wine sink has two taps. One with a Double Blast washer attached and the other with a hand held sprayer. You can accomplish this with one install if the faucet has a separate sprayer unit. That's how my basement sink is currently set up.

Steve


----------

